# Saccenza



## flljob

¿Qué significa saccenza? El contexto es una crítica a una biografía de Miguel Ángel: 

...senza troppe date che confondono e annoiano il lettore, senza picchi di *saccenza*, ma sola e pura letteratura.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Quiere decir sapiencia, pero no la encuentro en el diccionario.


----------



## gatogab

Saccenza = sabelotodo



> sabelotodo:
> 1. com. coloq. Que presume de sabio sin serlo.
> RAE


----------



## Churchil

Pedantería.

Ma quella che viene nel dizionario (almeno nel DeMauro) è saccenteria, saccenza non viene.


----------



## gatogab

> Con proprietà di linguaggio si dovrebbe dire saccenteria per indicare l'essere saccente il modo di fare da saccente che è colui che, o chi presume di sapere e in realtà non sa, oppure chi ostenta presuntuosamente ciò che sa e che è poco. Gli esempi che vengono in mente sono espressioni come: un ragazzino saccente; fare il saccente.


 
*Saccenza*


----------



## flljob

En México, a un saccente se le llama farol. No encuentro un sustantivo correspondiente a saccenza. ¿Me pueden ayudar?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## 0scar

*saccente*
agg., s.m. e f.  Sinonimi  CO  pedante, sapientone, saputello, saputo; CO  presuntuoso; CO  grillo parlante, sputasentenze  (De Mauro)

Pedante, engreido, sabelotodo, jactancioso, farolero, presumido


----------



## ludovica195

*S*accenza in italiano non esiste proprio, ed è anche piuttosto cacofonico per un orecchio italiano. *E*siste l'aggettivo, saccente. *F*orse chi scrive si è preso una libertà...


----------



## gatogab

ludovica195 said:


> saccenza in italiano non esiste proprio, ed è anche piuttosto cacofonico per un orecchio italiano. esiste l'aggettivo, saccente. forse chi scrive si è preso una libertà...


 
Benvenuta al foro, Ludovica.
Ti confesso che le tue affermazioni mi confondono.
T'invio ciò che ho trovato in questo link: click==>*18.700*, con preghiera di chiarirmi le idee.
Mille grazie.


----------



## ludovica195

*C*aro gatogab*,*
la parola *saccenza *non c'è sull'autorevole *T*reccani
(non mi fa mettere il link, mi spiace, ma lo puoi trovare...)
né sul De Mauro online, anche più aperto nell'accoglimento di vocaboli nuovi (da alcuni scherzosamente soprannominato "valetutto")
né sul mio vecchio cartaceo ma imbattibile Devoto-Oli, dove trovo:
saccente, saccentello, saccentuzzo, saccentone e saccenteria.

*I*ndagando sulla rete ho scoperto l'intervento di un linguista italiano che parla di *saccenza* come di un termine scomparso dai vocabolari che nel passato stava a indicare "consapevolezza".
*I* signori dei forum invece mi pare lo usino in luogo di *saccenteria *(fastidiosa e pedantesca ostentazione di cognizioni), che finora resta il termine proprio se è quello che intendiamo*.*
*C*iao a tutti!


----------



## gatogab

ludovica195 said:


> *C*aro gatogab*,*
> la parola *saccenza *non c'è sull'autorevole *T*reccani
> (non mi fa mettere il link, mi spiace, ma lo puoi trovare...)
> né sul De Mauro online, anche più aperto nell'accoglimento di vocaboli nuovi (da alcuni scherzosamente soprannominato "valetutto")
> né sul mio vecchio cartaceo ma imbattibile Devoto-Oli, dove trovo:
> saccente, saccentello, saccentuzzo, saccentone e saccenteria.
> 
> *I*ndagando sulla rete ho scoperto l'intervento di un linguista italiano che parla di *saccenza* come di un termine scomparso dai vocabolari che nel passato stava a indicare "consapevolezza".
> *I* signori dei forum invece mi pare lo usino in luogo di *saccenteria *(fastidiosa e pedantesca ostentazione di cognizioni), che finora resta il termine proprio se è quello che intendiamo*.*
> *C*iao a tutti!


Ludovica, seré serio:
Si una palabra muy usada no aparece en los diccionarios, es un misterio que va más allá de lo que pueda mi raciocinio alcanzar. Appunto: si tratta di qualcosa di arcano.
Pero no significa que no exista tal palabra, ya que la escucho a menudo y la encuentro escrita tantas veces, como pude demostrar en el link enviado. Google, piaccia o non piaccia, è uno spaccato del linguaggio parlato tutti i giorni e leggiamo parole che non si trovano sui dizionari.
Por eso tus afirmaciones confunden mi cerebro ya confundido por naturaleza.
Considera esto no más que MHO


----------



## arthurlee

Proposta fuori tempo massimo: _sabiondez_? 

Per quanto ne sia stupito io stesso, comunque, devo confermare che il termine "_saccenza_" non è contemplato in nessun dizionario (di mia conoscenza, almeno)! Corretto invece l'uso di "_saccenteria_".


----------



## violapais

Ragazzi, in effetti non l'ho trovata sui dizionari (bilingui, ma in ufficio ho solo quelli )... ma io ho sempre usato ed ho sempre sentito usare SACCENZA. 
Se uno mi dicesse "saccenteria" mi metterei a ridere, suona come un arcaismo.


----------



## Geviert

violapais said:


> Ragazzi, in effetti non l'ho trovata sui dizionari (bilingui, ma in ufficio ho solo quelli )... ma io ho sempre usato ed ho sempre sentito usare SACCENZA.
> Se uno mi dicesse "saccenteria" mi metterei a ridere, suona come un arcaismo.



Infatti, si usa molto. Certamente saccenteria è il sostantivo standard, ma secondo me non lo direbbe nessuno.


----------

